# La Paz area



## bracebridgeheather (May 14, 2016)

Currently looking at different areas of Mexico for retirement. Can anyone tell us anything about the La Paz area particularly El Centenario and the Lomas del Centenario subdivision? Thanks.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Join the Yahoo Group La Paz Gringos


----------

